# Show off the hot mama`s



## Melissa.Feb12

:flow: As the title says :`)

Show your hot selves ladies! :hugs::thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







301539_289361377740845_100000009562927_1258563_309686362_n.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 12









meem.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lb

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/36027_401383418025_529798025_4330532_1843403_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/10718_152379148025_529798025_2695525_854612_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316496_10150334280223026_529798025_8099002_1056546295_n.jpg


accurate. lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here i am today, for some reason my webcam makes my hair look darker lol
don't mind Quin rolling around in the back of the picture:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111022.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 50


----------



## emmylou92

NIce pics girly's


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Please excuse the horrid picture! Wass on a night out and was quite merry lol,
Only once on my phone
 



Attached Files:







Spelthorne-20110910-00605.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 27









IMG-20110910-00611.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Rhio92

This is me (on left) looking HAWT as :rofl: Not. I was in y11 :dohh:
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/y11.jpg

Me and Concon.
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/DSCF0374.jpg
https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0916.jpg


----------



## mamacaro

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m161/hii_itsme/012.jpghttps://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m161/hii_itsme/008-1.jpg

wow, don't know why they came out so big! don't know how to change that!


----------



## young_n_proud

mamacaro I absolutley love your little poem in your signature!!! Did you write that yourself?

oh and here are my pics :)
 



Attached Files:







First momma pic.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1726.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## rileybaby

I have like no pictures :haha: i hate photos. This is a photo of me and some of my friends at prom, (im the one on the end on the right:thumbup:)
 



Attached Files:







prom.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 108


----------



## EllaAndLyla

meeeeeeeeeeee :D I never look happy... i was pregnant in both of these lol 
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217424_10150554700945052_585980051_18209508_988972_n.jpghttps://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196291_10150516833775052_585980051_17939263_3627087_n.jpg


----------



## bbyno1

https://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7992/drinkng.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xgem27x

Ahh Jess I love your prom dress, you look stunning! xx


----------



## rileybaby

xgem27x said:


> Ahh Jess I love your prom dress, you look stunning! xx

Ah thank you!:flower::flow: I love your avatar picture, what hair colour do you use?:flower:


----------



## xgem27x

rileybaby said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Jess I love your prom dress, you look stunning! xx
> 
> Ah thank you!:flower::flow: I love your avatar picture, what hair colour do you use?:flower:Click to expand...

Crazy Colour Orange haha! But my webcam made it look really red haha! 

I have been that colour before though, I used Crazy Colour Vermillion Red for it

My hair is actually bright ginger, Ginger WAS the only colour I haven't been, so had to be done! I have been every hair colour now

...might have to do all the colours over again!! :haha:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

This first one is me today :) 
https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/5476d9ef.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/25b77255.jpg

https://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n629/tessalynnr/be620c57.jpg


----------



## xgem27x

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216536_1021393174654_1219935827_55969_4098_n.jpg

This is me when I was 14 :haha:

I miss my hair like that, it was so thick and I could do so much with it :sad1:


----------



## Mii

This is from a photoshoot i did a few weeks ago :)
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/mii_111/CIMG0521ediiit.jpg


----------



## kattsmiles

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z415/cupcaketattoo/IMG_0159.png

:hi:


----------



## Jemma0717

<---- you can see me in my avatar..I don't take good pics. At all. :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ahhhh i dont photo well. But yeah :haha:
 



Attached Files:







103_1282.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 32









long hair.jpeg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 32









shorter.jpeg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 31


----------



## missZOEEx

These are all from about 2 years ago... I don't take photo's these days, lol. 
#1 - I'm in the middle. 
#2 - I'm at the frontish - long hair.
#3 - I'm on the left.

There's some hot mama's on BnB! & It's nice being able to put faces to names! :thumbup: xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0555.JPG
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 13









4059293114a11383402020l.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 12









for scrapbook.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 9









piiictuuuure#3.jpg
File size: 76.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## missZOEEx

xgem27x said:


> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/216536_1021393174654_1219935827_55969_4098_n.jpg
> 
> This is me when I was 14 :haha:
> 
> I miss my hair like that, it was so thick and I could do so much with it :sad1:

wow, I LOVE the colour.
But your hair still looks amazing!


----------



## Becca xo

_ Recent night out _


_ Me & my son, taken 22/10/2011  _


_ Lush orange jumpsuit, 2009_


----------



## annawrigley

With Noah
On my 19th with Linzie
And with Noah again :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0827.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 36









DSCN1457.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 37









DSCN1592_2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## xgem27x

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/Snapshot_20111020_38.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: this me with the pumpkins, my was trying to get a picture if quintin but he was cranky, so i was like Quin I will show you how to do it!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







328419_262554727113431_100000767183136_646191_942261548_o.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## QuintinsMommy

double post.


----------



## BrEeZeY

this was me right before i got pregnant with my oldest 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/bre.jpg

this was at our wedding
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/Wedding%20Pictures/aidennmom.jpg

this is the only recent pic i have lol right before i had Jackson
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/Jax1.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

QuintinsMommy said:


> :haha: this me with the pumpkins, my was trying to get a picture if quintin but he was cranky, so i was like Quin I will show you how to do it!:dohh:

Rome your so pretty! hella jealous!


----------



## stephx

Meeeeeeee :wacko:


----------



## AirForceWife7

This is my step-sister & I .. with me on the right. My hair isn't that long anymore though.

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/hsrh.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/MommyandBrenna005.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/hierop.jpg

Last one is from Jon's basic military training graduation ... When he first met his daughter. She was 2 weeks old :cloud9:


----------



## xgem27x

Sorry, don't know your name airforcewife, but you are soooo pretty xx


----------



## rileybaby

Me andRiley todayy:flow:

All you girls are so pretty!
 



Attached Files:







jessicariley.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Bexxx

Best I've got really, from '09 and last July.

Spoiler
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/155887_463115641261_732226261_6016456_264761_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/34665_415878876261_732226261_5104956_1607144_n.jpg

Rileybaby(sorry, don't know your name!) you are gorgeous!!


----------



## 10.11.12

Today in the car.


----------



## debs90

This is me :) The one in the black dress was taken the week before i found out i was pregnant x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BrEeZeY said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> :haha: this me with the pumpkins, my was trying to get a picture if quintin but he was cranky, so i was like Quin I will show you how to do it!:dohh:
> 
> Rome your so pretty! hella jealous!Click to expand...

awe i thought you are so pretty!


----------



## HellBunny

God i wish i looked like you lot, i look rank!!
This taken in may before we went out in a place we was staying down south.... i never take photos of myself, damn absolut vodka!

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltjd3vMNCb1r3eaf8o1_500.jpg

https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltjd3vMNCb1r3eaf8o2_500.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks Gem! I don't know your name either, but I am Kelsey :D x


----------



## wasey

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/298078_230027540393709_100001593947987_690746_2008463855_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/200240_152513284811802_100001593947987_349206_1771521_n.jpg
*Hi guys *


----------



## Burchy314

The First one is from June.
Second is from March, when I first dyed my hair red.
September.
Last week, with Jayden.
July.
 



Attached Files:







june2011.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 12









march2011.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10









september2011.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13









october2011.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 25









myb4.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## hot tea

https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/32135_1500505035645_1324759268_2730173_1042045_n-1.jpg
https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/b62b539f.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/7722_141046164880_512774880_2240902.jpg
https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090825_54.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

You look a bit like michaela from Hollyoaks Hot tea :)


----------



## missZOEEx

Burchy314 said:


> The First one is from June.
> Second is from March, when I first dyed my hair red.
> September.
> Last week, with Jayden.
> July.

Jayden looks SO much like her mama! 
your both beautiful. & your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## 112110

Before Brayden

Preggo with Brayden

After Brayden.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/32135_1500505035645_1324759268_2730173_1042045_n-1.jpg
> https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff434/tkotasek/b62b539f.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/7722_141046164880_512774880_2240902.jpg
> https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk237/babyandtiffany/Snapshot_20090825_54.jpg

in your display/avatar picture I always think you look like super woman cause you have a blue top on, and like a red "cape" :haha:


----------



## 112110

QuintinsMommy said:


> in your display/avatar picture I always think you look like super woman cause you have a blue top on, and like a red "cape" :haha:

THIS every single time.


----------



## hot tea

LOL!! I wish I was super woman. :( The wrap is orange, though. 

Bob The Builder (can we fix it?) 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/61833_1629117850885_1324759268_3062409_730289_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## QuintinsMommy

looks red on my computer screen


----------



## Jemma0717

meh..I think I found 3 that I will share. For some reason, I am just not photogenic at all :haha:
 



Attached Files:







281392_126811710742208_100002401400112_186454_1830647_n.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 15









284647_125938237496222_100002401400112_182964_4920250_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 13









tiffers.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Strawberrymum

everyone is so pretty.


----------



## young_n_proud

I agree gorgeous girls!!


----------



## _laura

.


----------



## lauram_92

i don't have any photos on my mums laptop :)


----------



## vinteenage

Me, OH and Finn just last weekend.
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/302462_10150869902050230_786935229_21360508_980879468_n.jpg

Two days before I went into labor (yes, there is a bump there).
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/149569_10150302790530230_786935229_15860906_6213208_n.jpg
ETA: Same day. See, there IS a bump. 
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/75630_10150302797820230_786935229_15860961_1091165_n.jpg
Month before I was pregnant.
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/17060_449542840229_786935229_11096384_7771683_n.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh i love your hair short in your pregnancy pictures


----------



## Yeciol x

_laura said:


> Me today. I'm supposed to be doing work and I can't be bothered!

That's not from today.... ;)
:rofl:


----------



## stephx

^^ huh?


----------



## Tanara

1st is from before Taye :haha:
2nd was before Fayth
3rd is from when Fayth was 2.5 months old :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00270.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9









0202001500.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11









106_0240.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## QuintinsMommy

you are sooo pretty!


----------



## Tanara

_Me, really? I think your gorgeous I love your septum(sp?) piercing!!! I've wanted mine done for years but OH doesnt like facial piercings lol_


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yes you really! and thank you, i've had mine for 5 or 6yrs now :haha:


----------



## Yeciol x

stephx said:


> ^^ huh?

Saw it on Lauras tumblr about a week ago... :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

QuintinsMommy said:


> yes you really! and thank you, i've had mine for 5 or 6yrs now :haha:

Off topic but Ally (croc-o-dile) has hers done too and at Comic Con this random kid was going off on her like 'oh septum piercing, you're so hardcore. oh tattoo's, you're so cool' blahblah.
was the weirdest thing. :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Yeciol x said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> ^^ huh?
> 
> Saw it on Lauras tumblr about a week ago... :haha:Click to expand...

Really? was wondering bout your comment too. =P


----------



## Tanara

_^^ Really I think both Piercings and Tattoo's are beautiful, Most personal form of art IMO._


----------



## Desi's_lost

Tanara said:


> _^^ Really I think both Piercings and Tattoo's are beautiful, Most personal form of art IMO._

Agreed. I honestly think that the kid was there just to start shit.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Desi's_lost said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> yes you really! and thank you, i've had mine for 5 or 6yrs now :haha:
> 
> Off topic but Ally (croc-o-dile) has hers done too and at Comic Con this random kid was going off on her like 'oh septum piercing, you're so hardcore. oh tattoo's, you're so cool' blahblah.
> was the weirdest thing. :wacko:Click to expand...

ally is super cool tho :growlmad: 
I would be sooo annoyed if someone said that stuff to me,


----------



## xgem27x

I love piecings and tattoos... I'm not an artist, I'm a work of art!! :haha:

Well not quite yet, not enough tattoos yet, because I've always spent money on getting a new piercing rather than a new tattoo, but I'm done for piercings for a while, so I'm gonna get a few more tattoos... one next week infact :happydance:


----------



## rileybaby

arkk at all the yummy mummys on here!


----------



## stephx

yeciol x said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> ^^ huh?
> 
> saw it on lauras tumblr about a week ago... :haha:Click to expand...

fail


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## Yeciol x

Fail on my behalf?


----------



## stephx

Yeciol x said:


> Fail on my behalf?

Noo not yours, just find things like that funny!


----------



## mayb_baby

Gahhhh Theory test on Wednesday


----------



## stephx

mayb_baby said:


> Gahhhh Theory test on Wednesday

Wrong thread fail? :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol thought I hit confessions I AM HAVING A LIFE FAIL TODAY :dohh:


----------



## Yeciol x

Awwwwwwwww flower hugs lornzy


----------



## annawrigley

I have a life fail every day


----------



## emyandpotato

Pre-pregnancy at Creamfields with ex best friend, then me with LO. Swapped the glitter for chubby cheeks.
 



Attached Files:







47548_424087761860_603971860_5597339_4148175_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 26









Screen Shot 2011-10-24 at 22.20.32.png
File size: 377.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## FayDanielle

Hellooooo Yummy Mummy's!!

Most will have seen these! I use the same old pics!
About 2 months ago.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/294315_10150282803618412_516963411_7970837_1993735192_n.jpg
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293389_10150294329748412_516963411_8044291_2134684886_n.jpg

Beginning of this month, Im in the green.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310449_2487309670658_1490175864_32833141_2118923983_n.jpg
xx


----------



## annawrigley

emyandpotato said:


> Pre-pregnancy at Creamfields with ex best friend, then me with LO. Swapped the glitter for chubby cheeks.

Awww is his jumper from Next? Noah has it if so!


----------



## irmastar

everybody is so gorgeous, sorry but I'm gonna shoy myself lol

OH and I



My best friend and I (curly hair)


----------



## mayb_baby

Moi
 



Attached Files:







285363_243528102338874_100000450587252_860258_1650391_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 23









262817_254675454557472_100000450587252_900469_2107121_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 23









251635_216455278379490_100000450587252_756635_6797135_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Tanara

_Your all beautiful!!! And Fay I love your shoes and dress in the third picture!! _


----------



## KaceysMummy

I only really have older photos - I'm really not that photogenic. 




Prom - I'm the one in the navy, obviously preggos then..


----------



## _laura

Yeciol x said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> ^^ huh?
> 
> Saw it on Lauras tumblr about a week ago... :haha:Click to expand...

Haha I did another one yesterday! I look pretty much the same in every photo :haha: I have a boring face

Also funny cause your ip address is tagged as crazy stalker :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

annawrigley said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Pre-pregnancy at Creamfields with ex best friend, then me with LO. Swapped the glitter for chubby cheeks.
> 
> Awww is his jumper from Next? Noah has it if so!Click to expand...

Haha yes! I went a little crazy in there getting all his 3-6 month clothes. He has better clobber than me :haha:


----------



## Yeciol x

_laura said:


> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> ^^ huh?
> 
> Saw it on Lauras tumblr about a week ago... :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I did another one yesterday! I look pretty much the same in every photo :haha: I have a boring face
> 
> Also funny cause your ip address is tagged as crazy stalker :haha:Click to expand...

Definitely a crazy stalker ;)


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Yummy mummies!! How do you lot do it, snce having a baby I'm constantly in pjs with my hair shoved up in a bun, no make up and generally looking shit lol


----------



## LauraBee

sam_mumtobe said:


> Yummy mummies!! How do you lot do it, snce having a baby I'm constantly in pjs with my hair shoved up in a bun, no make up and generally looking shit lol

I've always been like that, having a baby just gives other people justification for my lack of interest in appearances. Examples of always looking the same - no make up, hair as it is when I wake up or pulled back and wearing clothes I'm comfortable in are in the "spoiler".


Spoiler
Before pregnancy:



During pregnancy:



After pregnancy:


----------



## cabbagebaby

this was me this morning in my pj's :)
 



Attached Files:







jtrj.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Bexxx

Wish I looked that good in the morning :cry:


----------



## cabbagebaby

make up and good lighting :D haha


----------



## AirForceWife7

Sorry don't know your name cabbagebaby, but you're gorgeous!


----------



## cabbagebaby

its sarah and thank you :)


----------



## krys

OH and me, long time ago.


Thats my mom :) Babyshower.


Pregnant.


Very pregnant.



:thumbup:


----------



## Tanara

sam_mumtobe said:


> Yummy mummies!! How do you lot do it, snce having a baby I'm constantly in pjs with my hair shoved up in a bun, no make up and generally looking shit lol

_I wake up at like 5am with my OH before work so after coffee ect and he leaves I have about an hour before the kids wake up. So I shower and everything. Then after they wake up I'll get them dressed for the day and give them breakfast. While they are eating I get my make up on and do my hair. 

I feel alot better about myself when I get ready, plus my OH's relatives stop over allllll the time, so I dont like to be caught in OH's boxers, no makeup and my hair up <-- Its a good motivator. lol 

You just have to make time for yourself!  _


----------



## Lanna

prepreg model shot

35 weeks preg

preg 33 weeks

1w+5 postpreg


----------



## rainbows_x

Pre-pregnancy.
https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/XxDozzyxX/PICT0168.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/A-0003.jpg

During pregnancy.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/2906.jpg

After pregnancy.
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/IMG000458.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/dd.jpg


----------



## kittycat18

Last Saturday :flow: I also have my septum pierced!

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC00381.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

we should start a group


----------



## Tanara

_^^^ If you do can I be in as a wanna bee!!!! I'd be your guys biggest fan!! _


----------



## sarah0108

Im in my sig and avatar ;)


----------



## Rhio92

These threads always remind me of old bebo groups.. You know like 'Bebos Sehxiiest Gyalss 2k9xXxXx' :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Hahahaha Rhiannon!

'Sexxeh muvafucking milfs Yh'


----------



## xgem27x

I was in so many of those Bebo groups, "xX Hot Emo Babes xX" and "Sexxy Scene Kidz" haha! :haha:

My "Sexy Scene Kid hair" lol! xx

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228206_1029961188849_1219935827_79555_6184_n.jpg


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

oh gem.your too hot for this group.. ;)


PS. dont have a clue what Bebo is.


----------



## xgem27x

Its like a social networking thing like Myspace, I used to love Bebo haha, how sad?! xx


----------



## Tanara

_Oh My Freaking Jez I love your hair in that photo Gem!!! I love your style so unique and cute! _


----------



## Rhio92

xgem27x said:


> Its like a social networking thing like Myspace, I used to love Bebo haha, how sad?! xx

:haha: We all did :dohh: Bebo was the one. Did anyone have a piczo before that?
I remember my account... x--x--little-freak--x--x :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

i had a piczo ! lol i cant remember mine though


----------



## Bexxx

I had loads of piczo accounts haha
cexie-bexie and vegan-vixen being the main ones :dohh:


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> I was in so many of those Bebo groups, "xX Hot Emo Babes xX" and "Sexxy Scene Kidz" haha! :haha:
> 
> My "Sexy Scene Kid hair" lol! xx
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228206_1029961188849_1219935827_79555_6184_n.jpg

I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR HAIR, both in this picture and in your avator. I always love your hair. I have always wanted hair this this picture, but i never had the time to style my hair.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i dont think bebo was ever popular here lol


----------



## Lanna

QuintinsMommy said:


> i dont think bebo was ever popular here lol

Ya I don't think so.. I've never heard of it. Lol


----------



## mayb_baby

Awww Bebo the good old days <3


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lanna said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> i dont think bebo was ever popular here lol
> 
> Ya I don't think so.. I've never heard of it. LolClick to expand...

same


----------



## Lydiarose

loving the pics girls! hot mommas!

Heres my sexy myspaz pic :rofl: loving the racoon tails gem!

Me and Oh (hes a dilf ;) ) last weekend slight difference in fatness sinse the myspace days :rofl:


and me and my little man the same night.
 



Attached Files:







n1046562514_30479517_5289957.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 48









339474_2308688870463_1046562514_32613997_471720587_o.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 55









151011-1839.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 37


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is it awful if I agree that your OH is a dilf ? :haha:


----------



## Kaila

pic taken today ;) aha :blush:
 



Attached Files:







meeeeeeeeee.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Oh awesome thread! It's nicing putting a face to names!!!!!!

Some facebook pictures! Not posing at all :haha:

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u260/ipodnano55_2007/bnb6-1.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

Rhio92 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Its like a social networking thing like Myspace, I used to love Bebo haha, how sad?! xx
> 
> :haha: We all did :dohh: Bebo was the one. Did anyone have a piczo before that?
> I remember my account... x--x--little-freak--x--x :dohh:Click to expand...

Mine was sxcanna2k5. I wish I was joking.


----------



## Lydiarose

lol no of course not! i told him and hes gone all red :rofl:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Recent one of me :)
 



Attached Files:







100_0133.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 38


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lydiarose said:


> lol no of course not! i told him and hes gone all red :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Its like a social networking thing like Myspace, I used to love Bebo haha, how sad?! xx
> 
> :haha: We all did :dohh: Bebo was the one. Did anyone have a piczo before that?
> I remember my account... x--x--little-freak--x--x :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was sxcanna2k5. I wish I was joking.Click to expand...

Hahaha anna y u so sxc?


----------



## sarah0108

I used to be well stingy about 'giving luv' to people on bebo.


----------



## xgem27x

Me and my friend used to compete to get the most luv haha, and when our other friend went on Holiday, we both kept logging in to her account and giving ourselves luv! Haha how sad?! I used to love getting luv, I would get so excited! xx


----------



## Carla16

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/58450_448710437592_653877592_4858869_612268_n.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Haha me and my friends used to know each other passwords etc so we'd log onto bebo and leave sweet little messages for each other :winkwink: we we're so cute


----------



## Rhio92

:rofl: I remember when it changed so you could give love 3 times a day instead if 1, everyone got well excited.
And did you all have Other Half? I didn't :sad1: :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

I didn't have an Other Half for ages, because I was in a friendship group of 3, and was always the one left out

Then when one of them got a bf, the other became my oh, and then when the bf dumped her, my 2 friends became ohs again.... bitches!!

And then I got with Mike, and he became my OH, he should still be it too! :dance:


----------



## xgem27x

Sounds so funny talk about "Other Halfs" being like your friend on bebo, because obviously that is the expression used on here haha!!

I call Mike my "other half" all the time now, and the twins "little ones" and he's like.. why you talk like that?! ...im like .."BnB" :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah i always had an other half hahaa!!


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Its like a social networking thing like Myspace, I used to love Bebo haha, how sad?! xx
> 
> :haha: We all did :dohh: Bebo was the one. Did anyone have a piczo before that?
> I remember my account... x--x--little-freak--x--x :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was sxcanna2k5. I wish I was joking.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha anna y u so sxc?Click to expand...

I just don't know. I recently took all the pictures off it cos everyone remembered it and kept going on it and posting the link on FB to humiliate me lol. But it was fucking epic. I used to write in that annoying as fuck chav text like dis: &#945;&#1074;&#963;&#965;&#1090; &#1084;&#1108;



sarah0108 said:


> I used to be well stingy about 'giving luv' to people on bebo.

Hard to get. I gave it to anyone. Pahaha



sarah0108 said:


> Yeah i always had an other half hahaa!!

I think FOB is still my Bebo other half :-k


----------



## Rhio92

I have an album on Bebo called 'Matez' and another called 'Me n da fwendz' :dohh: Kill me nowwwww.


----------



## sarah0108

oh you guyzzzzz!

i wrote the same way anna and lol rhiannon mine are like that ;)


----------



## Rhio92

Off to check me bebo for the first time in years :haha:
Think my bebo name is Rhiotard... NOt even sure!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!!!


----------



## Rhio92

It;s bad :cry: There is a poll called 'what report u bin on??' because I was that hardcore. An album called 'pissed at the park' when I was like 13. My name is Rhiiannon. My best friens is called Cookiie. 
And I seriously thought I was hardcore and chavvy :argh: Time to go hide now.


----------



## sarah0108

rhiannon this is so funny! :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

i would give links to my bebo but thats just cringey. ps i my photos of me aged like.. 13, fucking slagggg


----------



## annawrigley

I hate the double i thing lmao


----------



## Rhio92

sarah0108 said:


> i would give links to my bebo but thats just cringey. ps i my photos of me aged like.. 13, fucking slagggg

Come onnnnnn :lol:


----------



## xgem27x

I would post up my old bebo, but its set to private and I cant remember the password to log in and make it public, so I don't even know whats on there myself haha! I bet mine would be so cringey! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

I never had Bebo. Just MySpace back when it wasn't stupid. :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

an example of my bebo haha, i thought this was really cool, it was my maths book :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







nice.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## annawrigley

I love cock alot lmao. So matue


----------



## sarah0108

IKR. Harecore!!


----------



## sarah0108

Hahaha i didnt write it myself by the way, me and my friends used to spam each others books when we wern't looking. We too cool.


----------

